# Going to Hatta without going thru Oman?



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Can you get to Hatta Fort without going thru Oman?

I have a rental car at the moment (that my company pays for) and I understand you need to have "permission" from the rental company to go to Oman. I would really like to head over there tomorrow, but it seems the only way (and the shorter way) goes 20 km thru Oman. Is there another way, even if it is longer?

If not, maybe it will be the Camel Festival for me tomorrow!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's just an enclave, there's no paperwork etc. In fact the only time you realise you're in Oman is that there's a Shell petrol station.

Head up there, you'll not have any problems, don't worry.


And sorry....


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It's just an enclave, there's no paperwork etc. In fact the only time you realise you're in Oman is that there's a Shell petrol station.
> 
> Head up there, you'll not have any problems, don't worry.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! (and I forgive you )


----------

